# Toyota Cuts Price of Prius In Response to Drop in Federal Tax Credit



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The new 'standard' Prius starts at $20,950, a drop of $1,225 from the lowest-cost 2007 model's $22,175 base price.

More...


----------

